# Ennio Morricone - Un Amico - Piano Version



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

I hope that I can post it here since this is the film music section...

Well after watching the film Inglourious Basterds, I was very much impressed by the soundtrack composed by the Italian film composer Ennio Morricone, so I arrannged a piano version of the music.

Here is my performance...

Regards,

Saul


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I think the piano arrangement of the piece was rather mediocre and boring. I much, much prefer the original by Ennio Morricone.

Regards,

HarpsichordConcerto


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I think the piano arrangement of the piece was rather mediocre and boring. I much, much prefer the original by Ennio Morricone.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> HarpsichordConcerto


Thanks for your honest opinion...


----------

